# Tchibo Brille mit Wechselgläsern - wie geht dem??



## lelebebbel (23. November 2004)

Ich hab mir die Tchibo Sportbrille (4,99  ) aus dem aktuellen sonderangebot "geleistet"

http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=0009838

da sind weisse und gelbe wechselgläser dabei. nur leider keine anleitung...

da ich ein nicht zu unterschätzendes talent im plastikkram-kaputtmachen habe, frag ich mal in die runde: *hat die noch einer hier? wie kriegt man die gläser raus, ohne das alles zu bruch geht?*

macht übrigens ansonsten nen ganz netten eindruck das teil, passt (mir) auch ganz gut.


----------



## Beach90 (23. November 2004)

probier mal die gläder nach innen zu drücken oder an den seiten zu "bewegen" 
ansonsten kaufste dir die selbe brille noch mal mit orangen wechselgläsern , für den preis ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenK (23. November 2004)

So wie der Rahmen und die Gläser aussehen: probier mal vorsichtig die Gläser unten (an deren unterem rand) nach innen (Brille auf, Richtung Auge) zu drücken. Das könnte funktionieren. Könnte auch ein mittellautes Knarzen geben, nicht erschrecken..


----------



## SaschaW (23. November 2004)

hab die brille auch...du musst die gläßer leicht nach unten ziehen...knarzt vllt.etwas, aber nicht erschrecken..

MfG Sascha


----------



## lelebebbel (24. November 2004)

danke, hab es inzwischen geschafft. nach unten, aussen und mit beherztem druck 

täglich sollte man das vielleicht nicht machen.


----------



## SaschaW (24. November 2004)

da haste recht..ich wechsel eigentlich recht selten die gläser.Is besser für die Brille   

Mfg Sascha


----------



## s.p.a.c.e (24. November 2004)

hat jemand von euch mal die weißen gläser probiert (brauche ich für meine night-rides)? das eine glas bzw. plaste passt nicht richtig. wollte ich wieder umtauschen. kann ich mir aber sparen, wenn das bei allen brillen so ist.


----------



## Marco Henke (24. November 2004)

Ich hab die Brille auch, bin dann gestern mal damit gefahren, war schon dämmerich und hatte die gelb/orangenen gläser drin, is echt gut.
nur was mich stört is das die brille schnell beschlägt, was kann man da machen?


----------



## lelebebbel (24. November 2004)

s.p.a.c.e schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand von euch mal die weißen gläser probiert (brauche ich für meine night-rides)? das eine glas bzw. plaste passt nicht richtig. wollte ich wieder umtauschen. kann ich mir aber sparen, wenn das bei allen brillen so ist.



ich hab jetzt die weissen drin, bei mir hats gepasst. kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass da einige fertigungstoleranzen mit reinspielen -> tausch um 

hab meine noch nicht getestet, aber dass mit dem beschlagen hab ich befürchtet :-/ vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere brillenträger ein paar tricks?


----------



## Alfri (24. November 2004)

Marco Henke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Brille auch, bin dann gestern mal damit gefahren, war schon dämmerich und hatte die gelb/orangenen gläser drin, is echt gut.
> nur was mich stört is das die brille schnell beschlägt, was kann man da machen?



Hi Marko,

habe mir auch die Brille zugelegt. War dann gestern noch ab ca. 18:00 Uhr unterwegs (Stadt). Du hast recht, sobald man anhält beschlägt die Innenseite der Gläser. Werde es mal mit Antibeschlag (oder so) probieren. Ansonsten kann mann für  5,- nicht meckern. Werde weitere Erfahrungen noch mitteilen.

Gruss

Alfri


----------



## SaschaW (24. November 2004)

Hatte gestern auch die weißen drinne, und bei mir passen die ohne Probleme...

Das problem mit dem Beschlagen hab ich auhc, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.p.a.c.e (25. November 2004)

habe die brille gestern umgetauscht. gegen beschlagen hilft: die brille ein kleines stück von den augen rücken, so dass luft dran kommt. 
ging jedenfalls bei mir ganz gut.


----------



## SaschaW (25. November 2004)

und passen die weißén gläser jetzte?

MfG Sascha


----------



## s.p.a.c.e (25. November 2004)

passen einwandfrei   habe ich gestern abend bzw. nacht gleich getestet. weiß ist schon besser als gelb, orange oder gar sonnenbrille


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2004)

Marco Henke schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur was mich stört is das die brille schnell beschlägt, was kann man da machen?



Mahlzeit,

man könnte z.b. einfach etwas mehr Geld für eine vernünftige Brille anlgegen...  ...oder vielleicht ein paar Löcher ins Glas bohren...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Marco Henke (28. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> man könnte z.b. einfach etwas mehr Geld für eine vernünftige Brille anlgegen...  ...oder vielleicht ein paar Löcher ins Glas bohren...
> 
> ...


Ok das mit den Löchern im glas is nich sone gute idee  
und das mit ner besseren brille is auch keine gute idee, weil die brillen bei mir nie lange halten


----------



## kleinenbremer (28. November 2004)

Hi!
Wie sind die weißen Gläser von der Qualität (außer das mit dem Beschlagen)?: Die letzte von Tschibo war so wellig, dass wollte ich meinen Augen nicht antun, wenn sich das Bild immer verzerrt. Wie ist es diesmal?

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco Henke (28. November 2004)

Also man kann gut durch gucken ohne das sich das bild verzerrt.


----------



## Michel-DH-63 (1. Dezember 2004)

Gegen Beschlagen gibt es so einige Mittelchen bei Polo/Hein Gericke oder Louis. Die sind zwar für Visiere bei Motorradhelmen, aber sollten auch bei Brillen helfen.
Ansonsten wie die Taucher machen---->Spucke hilft wohl auch.


----------



## Matze85 (1. Dezember 2004)

ALs Brillenträger kann ich nur sagen...
Ab zum Brillenfachgeschäft, die dürften ANtibeschlagspray oder etwas in der Art da haben. Dürfte auch nicht alt zu teuer sein. HIlft zwar nicht seeeehr lange aber besser als nichts. 

Wer kein Geld hat:

Taschtentuch gut erreichbar mitnehmen wenns beschlägt rausnehmen und abwischen dann is erstma Ruhe. Bis zum nächsten längeren fahren und wieder stehen bleiben   

So mach ichs immer, denn solange man fährt beschlägts ja net.


----------



## Veritas (2. Dezember 2004)

mit seife und wasser dünn beidseitig einschmieren.


----------

